# Anyone watched Titanic: The Legend Goes On?



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 18, 2009)

You know, this one.

If only for lulz.


----------



## the grey fox (Jun 18, 2009)

no and i never, ever will. ever.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Jun 20, 2009)

I have, both the cut and uncut versions. They both suck, no matter what. lol 

There are SO many things wrong with this animated musical which is based on a real-life tragic event (it includes a rap number with a basketball jersey-wearing dog (I wish I were making that up, but I'm not)), it's like I could point out its major flaws every few seconds and put them on a long list. Some of the biggest problems with this film include the poor animation, the unnecessary cuts, the recycled animation, and the ripoff of many well-known characters from Disney, Don Bluth, and Warner Brothers (not to mention the major story elements from the James Cameron 1997 blockbuster "Titanic").


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 21, 2009)

Wait, there's an uncut version?!


----------



## Tatsuyoujo (Jun 21, 2009)

No... is it good.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Jun 21, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Wait, there's an uncut version?!



Yep, there is. It's up on Youtube right now. All I can say is that the uncut version is a little better than the cut version, though that doesn't save the film itself from being good at all. lol



Tatsuyoujo said:


> No... is it good.



Wait until you see it for yourself. Be very afraid.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 21, 2009)

What's the difference?


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Jun 21, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> What's the difference?



The uncut version is a bit more comprehensive to follow without too many goofs in continuity (which occur in the cut version). Also, the music is different (though the songs are still horrible >.<), and there are a few additional scenes. These things still don't take into account for how awful the unnecessary cuts are, the flaws in use of audio tracks, the sloppy animation, the ripping off of popular cartoon characters, etc., etc., etc. lol

I've read somewhere that much of the animation department consisted of unpaid students from a local art school, and I heard from an interview with the film's director that this is how he envisioned the story of the Titanic.  How strange is that?

Overall, this film is just not worth your time. It's a horrible animated musical adaptation of a real-life tragedy that is meant to be a family film. What next? An animated musical on the 9/11 attacks?


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jun 21, 2009)

I only saw the Nostalgia Critic review, and no more.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 21, 2009)

Wow... art students? XD


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jun 21, 2009)

Mexican mice...
And a rapping dog...

...

The animation is about as good as a Saturday morning cartoon...
I think I have a myocardial infarction just looking at that.



Renton Whitetail said:


> What next? An animated musical on the 9/11 attacks?





SHUT UP YOU FOOL!!!


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 21, 2009)

lol rapping dog when rap doesn't exist decades later! Lame.


----------



## RailRide (Jun 22, 2009)

Nostalgia Critic: Titanic-The Legend Goes On

'Nuff Said

---PCJ


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 22, 2009)

Not just mexican mice... stereotypical mexican mice!


----------



## CyberFox (Jun 22, 2009)

I stopped at the rapping dog


----------



## ShadowEon (Jun 22, 2009)

I've never seen this film before. =o
This could be amusing (it's stupidity) if it wasn't based on a tragic event. They made the ending happy in this but like that's not what happened. There are many many character rip offs and some stuff is just so unrelated.And how is any of this supposed to be permittable in an animated movie of a terrible event? The rapping dog looks like a wolf but yeah I just don't get this. The angelica girl has a pretty eye design though.X3 Animation looks like c grade animation from a 90's film. The wolf-dog thing is the only non copied character but he is just wow.XD The speaking is way out of sync too

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4J68b73luI&NR=1 Perhaps this is the orginal version of the dog rap? notice how it fits so well o.o; (no seriously)


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Jun 22, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> SHUT UP YOU FOOL!!!



lol OK, OK, that may be stretching things a bit, but you probably get my point: Trying to take a real-life tragic event and attempt to make it into a plausible film so that it's all happy and family-friendly just doesn't work.



ShadowEon said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4J68b73luI&NR=1 Perhaps this is the orginal version of the dog rap? notice how it fits so well o.o; (no seriously)



Yes, that is the original version of the dog rap (in the uncut version), and I do agree that it somehow works a little better with the music matching up in syncronization, though that doesn't make the whole scene itself any better. It's still a big "WTF" moment (or as the Nostalgia Critic would put it, a "Big Lipped Alligator Moment!"). lol


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 23, 2009)

We need that Big Lipped Alligator Moment gif.


----------



## pheonix (Jun 23, 2009)

Titanic was so horrible so why would I want to watch this? I might actually when I'm drunk but it'll kill me if I'm sober cause I can't shit on it with sarcasm as well as I would sloshed.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeah, it's a good torture movie.


----------



## InuAkiko (Jun 23, 2009)

AHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHA............Never again.

For those of you who haven't seen it....he Nostalgia Critic did a review of it a while back, just watch that.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Jul 3, 2009)

I've also heard rumors that the director told his animators to copy many famous copyrighted characters because he believed that by doing this, these characters could be very marketable to people who are most familiar with such copyrighted characters from Disney, Don Bluth and Warner Brothers. 

Yeah, very original. I can just imagine the director getting sued immensely from these animation companies (not to mention James Cameron as well). 



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Yeah, it's a good torture movie.



lol This reminds me of a scene from "The Kentucky Fried Movie" (except if I were to dub over Dr. Klahn's lines with the following)

(Somewhere in a remote area in southeast Asia)

Dr. Klahn:  Show him "Titanic: The Animated Movie."
Prisoner: No! No, please! Anything but that!


----------



## Deleted member 19863 (Jul 3, 2009)

No, the story must end with the big boat sinking and that guy that the rich girl loves dead. Happy ending 

EDIT: I believe this deserves a fail:


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 3, 2009)

Man, the English sucks big time.


----------



## Vintage (Jul 3, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vD4OnHCRd_4

JACK IS BACK



shatteredinsides said:


> No, the story must end with the big boat sinking and that guy that the rich girl loves dead. Happy ending
> 
> EDIT: I believe this deserves a fail:



thanks for breaking the page with your decade-old meme


----------



## Itsuya (Jul 3, 2009)

...Wow... Just wow. A rapping dog.. and mexican mice..


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 4, 2009)

The fact dolphins are there make me lulz


----------



## Itsuya (Jul 4, 2009)

Yeah cause ya know.. The ships going down but YAAAY DOLPHINS! lawl


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 5, 2009)

And the dalmatians cried :I


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Jul 5, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> And the dalmatians cried :I



To quote the Nostalgia Critic: *sarcastic empathy* "No! Not the dalmatians! I'll take the deaths of all the men, women and children, but a single tear down a puppy dog's face? That's simply too much!"

lol


----------

